# multi fuel backboiler not working



## empor2010 (28 Oct 2010)

hi all 
new to this site so here i go. moved into our new house june this year (bungalow). we have a dual heating system oil and back-boiler stove. i have'nt had the stove lit until i tryed it yesterday.i have no -very little- heat going to the top of 2 rads but it does seem to heat the water. its a big villager stove and i bought it to heat 12 rads.im thinking it a plumbing issue as i had a lot of issues with the house plumbing since moving in. 
any help or questions is welcome
thanks


----------



## villa 1 (29 Oct 2010)

You could start with venting the radiators, working back from the furthest away radiator from the stove.


----------



## empor2010 (29 Oct 2010)

thanks villa for your reply, i have bleed all the rads several times and they are working fine when using the oil burner so i dont think its a air issue. when using the stove all the heat seems to be going to the cylinder rather than the rads i.e plenty of hot water.......thanks again


----------



## Sandals (29 Oct 2010)

own bungalow, with solid fuel range (as far as i remember supposed to heat 16 rads) but no matter how we try can never get two rads at end of plumbing system to get hot. Just range not able. oil on all rads roasting.

another family we advised that goin with a stove to heat a dormer bungalow was crazy are sooooo sorry now as they have to turn off half the house to heat the other.

Hopefully it is a plumbing issue, get another plumber to offer his comments and work from there.


----------



## empor2010 (30 Oct 2010)

thanks sandals for the reply, i think it is a plumbing issue because i've had nothing but since moving in (all fairly minor which i manage to sort myself thankfully). i being doing research on the net but got different views, can i ask you what way the back of your stove is plumbed i.e 2 or 4 pipes and where is your pump located i.e top or bottom pipe and any other advise would be great sandals
thanks


----------



## villa 1 (30 Oct 2010)

There should be 2no. 1inch copper pipes( primary circuit) coming off your stove and these should travel on a gravity circuit to your hot water cylinder in the hot press. Normally in a bungalow your heating circuit is taken off these 1 inch after the 1 these pipes have connected to your cylinder. On one of these pipes should be located your central heating circulating pump which is normally energised with the use of a thermosat on your cylinder or primary flow pipe.
It is also common for there to be 4no pipes coming off the stove, 2 for the hot water(primary circuit) and two for the heating circuit with pump incorporated.


----------



## empor2010 (30 Oct 2010)

thanks for your reply VILLA1, If I can try explain my stove plumbing-- have 2no. 1" pipes top and bottom from stove- bottom under floor to hotpress-top going up to attic and back to hotpress (bungalow) beside fireplace about 1 meter on the pipe going up there a pump and pipe-stat set around 60 degrees (pumping up). dont really no how to explain the plumbing in the hotpress other than the stove pipes link up with the oil burners flow and return hope this is the right way to explain thanks for any info


----------



## SparkRite (30 Oct 2010)

empor2010 said:


> thanks for your reply VILLA1, If I can try explain my stove plumbing-- have 2no. 1" pipes top and bottom from stove- bottom under floor to hotpress-top going up to attic and back to hotpress (bungalow) beside fireplace about 1 meter on the pipe going up there a pump and pipe-stat set around 60 degrees (pumping up). dont really no how to explain the plumbing in the hotpress other than the stove pipes link up with the oil burners flow and return hope this is the right way to explain thanks for any info



As you are getting plenty of hot water but no real heat into your heating circuit then I would suspect that the heat coil in your HWC is in effect causing a "short circuit".
The system need to be balanced to remove the short circuit effect, usually done by restricting the flow through the coil in the HWC thus forcing the heat into the rad loop.


----------



## empor2010 (30 Oct 2010)

thank sparkrite understand what you saying, all the piping to the hwc is in 1" pipe and two gate valves fitted to reduce the amount of hot water getting to the hwc in order to get it to the rads,but to no avail. im now wondering to the position of the pump. also another question about back boiler stoves- are they designed it heat DHW first and then the rads or is it ment to do both
thanks again for replys


----------



## villa 1 (31 Oct 2010)

There should be absolutely no valves fitted on the primary flow pipework between the stove and the hot water cyclinder. (necessary gravity circuit in case of power cut, no pumped circulation). The heating pipework incorporating your circulating pump will be connected to this primary circuit in the hot press area. This circulating pump is normally energised by a thermostat either fitted on the hot water cylinder or the primary flow/return pipework in the hot press.
It may be a good idea to turn down this thermostat thus turning on the pump sooner.
In some cases the stove may have 4no. pipes. 2 - Gravity primary circuit, stove to cylinder.
2 - heating circuit with circulating pump, stove to radiators.


----------



## STOVEMAN G (31 Oct 2010)

Check that the pump is working, the pipe stat mite need to be adjusted or the pump mite be stuck from being left up


----------



## empor2010 (1 Nov 2010)

the pump and stat are working fine


----------

